# Best pianist under 30



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Who is the best or most interesting pianist under 30 in your opinion?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniil Trivonov - Igor Levit- Joseph Moog .


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

It's hard to say who is the best/most interesting pianist since not all of them get recognised, but from those that I know, I prefer Igor Levit the most, regardless of age.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

As I put on this thread of "best musicians under 30", Benjamin Grosvenor is probably my favorite.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Grosvenor is really good. So is Yuja Wang as long as you don't object to miniskirts


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how old Stewart Goodyear is. The only reference I can find gives his age as 24, but that may have been a few years ago. In any event, he's certainly interesting! His Beethoven sonata cycle can stand with the best and has its own unique flavor, and he's been travelling around playing "sonatathons," where he performs all the sonatas in a single day. Well, yes, that might be overdoing things a bit, but it _is _interesting!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Seconding Pugg's mention of Trifonov. Also, Lucas Debargue has become one of my favorite young pianists.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I will add Florian Noack and Arthur & Lucas Jussen to the list .
Belgium and Holland.


----------

